# John Deere Stabilizer-Stay bars or chains



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Seeing that many of the Deere CUTs are Yanmars painted green, here's some help for those that end up loosing the said parts. 

My Yanmar (and Deere 850.950/1050 others) came with stabilizer-stay chains to begin with. However, after the first year, parts shook-off or vibrated-off to the land of impossible to find. Then one day, months later, my boy finds a few pieces out in the field.

With the few pieces found in hand, 2X 3/8-in Quick Links, 2X fender washers, bolt and a nut, I was back in business until the following year. Again pieces found their way to the land of impossible to find.

With the chains, there are MANY parts. When one lets loose, many become lost. These are not parts you can run down to your local ACE hardware and obtain either. SOOOOO, I opted for the stabilizer-stay bars. Seen these on John Deeres, Ford 8Ns & NAA, and OE for Massey-Ferguson. These worked extremely well, for a while. Then one-by-one, these snapped off and dragged into the ground. Stopping and flexing them out of the way to limp home again. A big disappointment too.

Well, after a few sets on different tractors, these Double HH bars are not ideal to replace the OE bars. The steel grade is not as strong. As for the bars, you can see in the one image these don't hold up as aftermarket replacements. Buyer beware.

3 weeks ago, I broke open the piggy bank, got a nice paired set of stabilizer-stay chains from Hoye. This time, I thought it all thru. Larger fender washers, graded-8 bolts, nylock nuts, synthetic rubber washers and even zip-ties. Bond and determined NOT to loose anything. LOL

The Hoye chains (SC-425) came with a nice M14 and tiny cotter pin on the end. I had swapped these for the nylock and fender washers. There is no-way possible for that tiny cotter pin to withstand a brush hog nor a tiller in operation. (Had sent an email to Fredrick's, but got no response to order the SC-425 set. Odd.)

I'm please on how all of this came together. Did disc tilling and brush hog mowing over the past 2-weeks with the new arrangement. It's held up and no loosening whatsoever.

Should anyone with a Yanmar or Deere CUT need a better way, here is one to keep those parts from getting lost.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

I found a nice set of adjustable sway bars at one of the online equipment suppliers for $32. I love them over the chains that they replaced. They are HD with 10" of adjustment on the 4000. I will never go back to the chains.


----------

